# Clip draw



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

I have no experience with these, but found them referenced by someone on another forum. Does anyone have any experience with them (good, bad, indifferent)?

Clipdraw&#8230; For Secure Carry Without a Holster

Thanks.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

My experience relates to my Airweight Snub nosed revolver only (and my own body only). The gun was secure in my pants when standing but would "squirt" out of the pants when seated (like grabbing a bar of wet soap).

I suspect that different bodies would get different results. Also I think a longer barrel would do better. I tried both appendix carry (11 o'clock) and hip carry (4 o'clock).

You need to wear an undershirt with this as you don't want the gun directly against your skin.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I used one for a while to carry an XD-45 Compact. I liked it and felt completely safe with it, mostly because I never touch the trigger when drawing or re-holstering, but also because the grip safety on an XD prevents anything that might make its way inside the trigger guard from discharging it. That isn't likely to happen, but it made me feel better about it, anyway. 

After trying Crossbreed IWB holsters, I quit using the Clip-Draw, but it has its uses, and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again..

EDIT: I forgot - I still use one on my Ruger LCP sometimes. Very handy when you don't have pockets.


----------



## Hawk 3/21 (Jun 11, 2011)

Used one on my kel-tec .380 and it worked great. 98 degrees here today means no chance of an undershirt, still, the gun was always secure. Never had any problem with the gun coming out or moving in any way. 

The best feature is that you have no added bulk from a holster. It's attached to the gun, so it's always ready to go in your waistband.

Worst feature was the rough texture of the gun against your skin. 

I don't know how comfortable it is with a larger gun, but with the Ruger & Kel-tec .380 size and weight it worked very well.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I tried one for a while on a S&W Airweight. It worked but I have since become convinced that a person should _never_ carry a gun without a holster that completely covers the trigger. I also train to keep finger off trigger but there are too many things that go wrong if the trigger is exposed.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. 
I'm experimenting with carry methods and really haven't found anything that's fantastic yet. Still searching...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

holsters seem to be a good idea


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Chris_Linneman said:


> Thanks for the replys.
> I'm experimenting with carry methods and really haven't found anything that's fantastic yet. Still searching...


I've been carrying every day, for years, and I'm still searching, too. After accumulating a large drawer full of holsters, I have come to accept that carrying a suitable self defense handgun is just going to be uncomfortable, especially in summer time. But, I'm used to that, now, and I would rather be a little uncomfortable, and keep the option to defend myself, if needed.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

And if you are looking to find the "perfect" holster you will go broke.

I find that in the hottest days I can ankle carry my primary weapon and carry a smaller one in the pocket to buy me time to get at the ankle holster. Not ideal, but one strategic approach.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a pretty small guy, which is not helping in the concealment department. The gun prints pretty easily.

So far I have an MTAC which is fairly quick on the draw but not very comfortable, and a fanny pack which is pretty quick also, but not always wardorbe appropriate. I picked up one of the 5.11 Tac undershirt holsters which is awesome for concealment, but not all that fast. 

At the moment, I'm open to just about any idea.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Weight lifting will build up your shoulders and lats and will cause the shirt to drape more loosely and you won't have the "printing" problem anymore.

The greater upperbody strength will aid in shooting too.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually - it didn't. My upper body strength is fine (20 consecutive chin-ups - 55 consecutive pushups). the increase in upper body mass resulted in my wardrobe fitting tighter, which causes the gun to print more (the obvious solution there is to buy bigger shirts - duh). My frame is on the small side and I'm a towering 5'4".


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The idea is that if the shirts fit properly at the lats and shoulders then there is more material to blouse out at the waist.

So try to find some shirts that fit well and see how you make out.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

vertical shoulder holster with a loose overshirt might be the answer then, most of the firearm is concealed under the arm, less printing altho the overshirt sucks in warm weather.... i have a couple of guayabera shirts that fit the bill.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks. 
My best concealment if from a 5.11 Tactical undershirt w/ the built in holster. I need to modify the holster so it fits the gun better, but it hardly prints at all.
Any suggestions on other shoulder holsters?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> holsters seem to be a good idea


Absolutely. The best idea in my opinion. Also, shoulder holsters can limit accessability if the proper covering garment is not used. Make sure you think it through.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> vertical shoulder holster with a loose over-shirt might be the answer then, most of the firearm is concealed under the arm, less printing altho the overshirt sucks in warm weather.... i have a couple of guayabera shirts that fit the bill.


Shoulder holsters do not work all that well for men with athletic builds. The wide lat spread tends to have the gun dangle way out from the waist. And even if you use the belt straps the gun trys to pull out from the waist.

An athletic build allows a belt holster or inside the waistband holster to conceal well.

The problem is that guys who workout like to showcase the hard work they've put in at the gym and they tend to wear tighter clothes to do so. And that works against the concealment.

I like camp shirts worn outside the pants. The sleeves are a bit tight around my massive arms:mrgreen: so that gets shown off nicely. When I'm not carrying I have shirts that the tailor has taken in at the waist, but when I am the waist is very blousy and hides a weapon nicely.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Shoulder holsters do not work all that well for men with athletic builds. The wide lat spread tends to have the gun dangle way out from the waist. And even if you use the belt straps the gun trys to pull out from the waist.
> 
> An athletic build allows a belt holster or inside the waistband holster to conceal well.
> 
> ...


ah, its about showcasing and fashion, my bad, i was under the impression it was about concealment. i was just letting the op know what works on my 6-1 245lb frame. my 54in chest allows me to carry my 92af horizontally and a couple of 18 round mags on the other side.

please overlook my comments while you show off your biceps and wear your spandex clothing so tight that you are stuck with a mouse gun in a wallet holster or a naa belt buckle pistol.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

The show casing makes the wife happy, which has other benefits.... However, I do need work to wardrobe to fit the concealment. Just trying to draw from the experience from the forum.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ah, its about showcasing and fashion, my bad, i was under the impression it was about concealment. i was just letting the op know what works on my 6-1 245lb frame. my 54in chest allows me to carry my 92af horizontally and a couple of 18 round mags on the other side.
> 
> please overlook my comments while you show off your biceps and wear your spandex clothing so tight that you are stuck with a mouse gun in a wallet holster or a naa belt buckle pistol.


Weight lifters with a CCW have conflicting goals when choosing attire. They have to make a decision on what is more important at the time.

At 25 (and single) your goals might be different than at 60 and married.

When I'm at the dentist's or doctor's office and I am thumbing through a copy of Esquire or GQ I look at the fashion shown and ask myself, "Can I CCW with that outfit?" whereas when I was 25 I would ask, "Will I look hot for the babes in that outfit?"

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Weight lifters with a CCW have conflicting goals when choosing attire. They have to make a decision on what is more important at the time.
> 
> At 25 (and single) your goals might be different than at 60 and married.
> 
> ...


thanks for clarifying for me..... forget my input in this thread, i was laboring under the idea that this was about concealed carry not "how to carry and still look suave for the babes"

the easiest solution here is to just buy a mirror and stay home...invite women over so they can look at you in the mirror too.... you can try on clothes in the comfort of you bedroom and see how they compare to the models in GQ, then later you can order in some trendy asian fusion food but go ahead and answer the door with your pistol clipped in the small of your back just in case its a home invasion.... see? easy as pie.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Packard said:


> Shoulder holsters do not work all that well for men with athletic builds. The wide lat spread tends to have the gun dangle way out from the waist. And even if you use the belt straps the gun trys to pull out from the waist.
> 
> An athletic build allows a belt holster or inside the waistband holster to conceal well.
> 
> ...


Bad tactics. The change in dress when carrying vs. when not is a dead giveaway to anyone who has seen you more than 4 times.

Showoff can get you dead.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I carry MOB as no one wants to stare at my ass. :anim_lol:


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

> I carry MOB


What are you using for that? I've considered that, since it seems to be a good way to conceal but the online research gives MOB a bad rap.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't like them personally. I don't like the "bare" gun metal exposed nor do I like the trigger exposed. I carry with a loaded chamber, and not to have the trigger covered gives me the willies. I'm sure that it does not bother some, but then again this is a personal preference.


----------

